# El Día Despúes De Los JJOO



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Y ¿Qué pasa cuando acaban los JJOO ?*

VILLA OLIMPICA - JJOO ALEMANIA 1936



















PISCINA OLIMPICA - JJOO FINLANDIA 1952



















RUTA DE LA AMISTAD - JJOO MEXICO 1968



















ESTACION DE TREN ESTADIO OLIMPICO- JJOO ALEMANIA 1972



















AUDITORIO OLIMPICO CALIFORNIA - JJOO 1984



















Ruta de Luge y Bobsleigh — JJOO invierno 1984 Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina



















PISTA DE SALTO DE SKI 



















PODIO


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

JJOO ATENAS 2004 

COMPLEJO DE DEPORTES 



















ESTADIO OLIMPICO



















JJOO BEIJING 2008

ESTADIO DE BEACH VOLEY










RUTA de KAYAK




























TORRE ABANDONADA DE KAYAK










ESTADIO NACIONAL









*Aún conserva los anuncios de los JJOO​


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bien thread Tacallito kay:

Creo que Grecia se endeudó para organizar sus juegos olímpicos :|

Es bastante lógico que pase eso con la infraestructura deportiva construida para las olimpiadas, las hacen de tal capacidad que difícilmente habría otro evento que logre llenar los estadios o usar semejantes espacios vs costo de mantenimiento, una pena en verdad, ojalá hubiese alguna solución o maneras creativas de aprovecharlos luego.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Da pena, pero es que hay cosas que fuera de unos JJOO son imposibles de mantener.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que interesante!!!


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Mientras tanto en el tercer mundo, un niño recibe clases en una escuela que se cae a pedazos. Ironías del ser humano.


----------



## Creatore (Jun 27, 2011)

Cualquier tipo de infraestructura tienen el fin de ser beneficioso a largo plazo, segun las fotos, las olimpiadas no tienen ese fin y es un desperdicio de espacio.

Salvo la infraestructura en EEUU, los demas paises mostrados no han tenido resultados alentadores en las ultimas olimpiadas; al parecer la crisis tambien afecto a la conservacion de infraestructura para el deporte. Es solo una idea, porque no creo que inviertan en infraestructura para despues dejarlo de lado; eso seria un lujo.

Interesante el tema.


----------



## andre91 (Aug 10, 2009)

Que curioso ver tanta inversión tirada al agua. Es probable que estas infraestructuras tengan un buen uso con una buena planificación, pero hasta en las mejores familias .


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Interesante thread, creo que el Estadio Olímpico de Londres, lo utilizará el West Ham, asi que abandonado no estará.

Pero como estarán los demas polideportivos o coliseos de natación, luego de estos JJOO.

Las canchas de tenis siempre se utilizan para los abiertos de Londres.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

q buen thread, lamentablemente es algo q siempre ocurrira luego de unos JJOO, hno:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

¿Y entonces después de los mundiales de fútbol la misma historia?


----------



## oronzous (Oct 27, 2009)

kaMetZa said:


> ¿Y entonces después de los mundiales de fútbol la misma historia?


No necesariamente. Los mundiales generan menos infraestructura y la reparten en un territorio más amplio. 

-Los mundiales se reparten en varias ciudades de un país, las olimpiadas todo cabe en una ciudad y sus alrededores.

-Mundiales: atletas se hospedan en hoteles. Olimpiadas construyen una villa olímpica para atletas.

-Los mundiales suelen organizarse en paises donde el futbol es deporte importante*. En las olimpiadas se necesita infraestructura incluso para deportes que no se practican en la zona.
(*= Antes que me señalen el mundial de USA 1996, allí usaron los estadios de futbol americano).

En el peor de los casos, los mundiales dejan estadios desproporcionados, que siguen siendo usados, pero que nunca se llenan. 
Un ejemplo fue el Delle Alpi de Turín, que si bien contaba con un equipo de gran afición (Juventus), rara vez se llenaba y su mantenimiento era muy caro.
Luego de un par de décadas optaron por tumbarlo y construir uno más pequeño, con más espacios comerciales y sin la pista atlética que solo servía para alejar el público de la acción.

Antes:










Después:










es todo otro concepto. El Delle Alpi era un estadio "para todo" que no era bueno para nada. El nuevo Juventus Stadium es solo para fútbol y el público así lo siente


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sinceramente no me imaginaba algo así, una pena.*


----------

